# Cigna health insurance for US citizen



## bittermelon (Sep 14, 2013)

I am sure this has been discussed before. I am an American working in Shanghai. I am looking to buy international health insurance from Cigna. Anyone has experience with Cigna? Does it pay for health care in China or in HK? How does it work if I have to be back in the US for major health problems (not medical evac)?

Thanks.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have used it for 3 years and had no issues. Works fine actually. I am quite healthy but for standard services I used it around the globe and payment came quickly.


----------

